# testing, testing, 1-2-3



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pies


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Can anyone see these pictures?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I see pies on your first post, but nothing on the second post.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can see them both but I also have a work around from PB installed so I'm not sure if that helps or not.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I see no problems at all (except: what are you going to do with all those apples?). In fact, I've never seen any of the photo issues people complain about.


What browser are you guys using?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I can see all the pics as well...no problems here.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm using Firefox, but the problems came up or did when PB changed their policy with third party hosting of photos. If the owner of the photos had a paying account with PB then they were mostly OK with third party hosting. The problem came from up that were using their free service and then trying to post a link to our photos on their site, they didn't like that and wanted to start to charge quite a bit for that service.

I found a workaround download that allowed me to see photos that were blocked by PB and am still using it and have had no problems. But without that workaround all you usually see is a square box.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I can see them all now.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

This is fake news...there's no pies....its a trap.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I see them all, but I’m not sure I ever noticed an issue. That’s a LOT of apples.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nuts. -O,- I was hoping it was an invite to actually test the pie. :sad:

I have a lot more apples here at the house if you want them.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I can see all the pictures, those pies look incredible, and that’s a lot of apples!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

The only problem I see is that those pies are on your counter and not mine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> I see no problems at all (except: what are you going to do with all those apples?). In fact, I've never seen any of the photo issues people complain about.
> 
> What browser are you guys using?


Firefox.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> I can see all the pictures, those pies look incredible, and that's a lot of apples!


thanks

last year's apples


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Think I'm back to normal.*



Critter said:


> I can see them both but I also have a work around from PB installed so I'm not sure if that helps or not.


I'm back on Photobucket. They're under new management and they went back to the old format. Now I can see all my pics in my cooking threads. After all the Firefox BS and Photobucket shutting down I may be back to where I was 2 years ago.

I will finish my story, my pictorial, about my 2016 Bighorn Sheep hunt.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TPrawitt91 said:


> I see them all, but I'm not sure I ever noticed an issue. That's a LOT of apples.


Yeah, thanks. Some members could see all my pics. I couldn't.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

see um all


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Man I would of brought icecream. Hell I would of made icecream! 

You got skills


----------

